# Assembly of Molex Connectors



## rwm (Mar 7, 2021)

I just bought some mini 3mm Molex connectors. They came with no assembly instructions and believe it or not they do not exist on the company's website. 
I cannot figure out how to insert the pins in the plastic holders. The Molex connectors I have used in the past had round pins so the orientation didn't matter. These pins are square, hence there are 4 ways to insert them. The male pins go in fine and lock. The female pins will not lock into the housing. Yes I am aware that they have small retaining barbs and I have made sure these are opened up. I am not sure if these are defective, a bad design or I am using them wrong. Have you used these? What is the correct orientation of the pin? Is this documented somewhere?
Thanks
Robert


----------



## tq60 (Mar 7, 2021)

Look for where the extractor should go.

There often is a slight bump for the extractor to slide in and push the tang down to allow release.

Once found insert with tang that side.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## rwm (Mar 7, 2021)

Thanks. These have tangs on 2 sides. Since the male pins locked into place with the tangs laterally I will play with that with the females some more. I believe the open side of the crimp on the pin should face the lock tab on the housing but I cannot find this in print anywhere.
R


----------



## SLK001 (Mar 7, 2021)

You know, a picture is worth 1,000 words - especially here.


----------



## rwm (Mar 7, 2021)

The damn thing is so small I can't image it! Here are some factory pics.









			https://www.molex.com/molex/products/family/microfit_30
		


Robert


----------



## John O (Mar 7, 2021)

look at the video about 1:04 they show cutaway of it getting installed.
slit in connector opposite keyed side


----------



## rwm (Mar 7, 2021)

Thank you John! I was not patient enough to get that far in the video. For the connector they show, it seems like the open end of the crimp points towards the housing lock. That is the arrangement I tried. 
Unfortunately, I think I am going to abandon this connector. It is too small to work with and the pins do not lock into the housing very strong. It cannot be easily soldered (which I would like to do.) It is too easy to fill in the female pin with solder. 
Next plan is XT30.
Robert


----------



## Marbles (Mar 8, 2021)

You might look into LEMO connectors, you will never go back to the other ones. The plastic shell ones are less money and still very good. The overseas copies are also awesome and are extremely low cost.


----------



## macardoso (Mar 8, 2021)

rwm said:


> Thank you John! I was not patient enough to get that far in the video. For the connector they show, it seems like the open end of the crimp points towards the housing lock. That is the arrangement I tried.
> Unfortunately, I think I am going to abandon this connector. It is too small to work with and the pins do not lock into the housing very strong. It cannot be easily soldered (which I would like to do.) It is too easy to fill in the female pin with solder.
> Next plan is XT30.
> Robert



These absolutely must be crimped. Solder wicks into the parts designed to flex (the locking tang and contact springs) then the connector does not work right.

I've done a bunch of different crimp connectors like this. If you state your requirements, I can help pick out the appropriate stuff. 

Voltage?
Current?
Number of pins?
Arrangement? (1x4, 2x2, etc)
Wire gage
Locking clip
Waterproof
etc.


----------



## rwm (Mar 8, 2021)

Thank you for the offer. For this application I only need 2 pins with a 2 amp capacity. I have already completed this using a black XT30 connector. It is quite small and looks great as an inline connector with some heat shrink.
Robert


----------



## tq60 (Mar 8, 2021)

rwm said:


> The damn thing is so small I can't image it! Here are some factory pics.
> 
> View attachment 358329
> 
> ...


We found a similar connector in a wire bundle today, it's was translucent and we could see inside.

In your photos the pin goes in just as shown...tabs on the sides, with the top being if stacked above each other.


The things sticking up are waste from manufacture.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------

